# Looking for old PSE carrera



## craig.580 (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi,my name is craig hayes and I am a new AT user.what I am looking for is an old PSE carrera with good limbs and a good cam pulley.my carrera was dropped from a tree stand and it bent the cam and cracked one limb.If you have one of these PSE carrera bows and it is what I am looking for then I would be interested in buying it.Please contact me at 580-819-2373. thanks and good hunting to all.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* craig.580. Have fun here.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Augie36 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes I have a right handed Carrera that I will sell because I can find the right cam to fit me.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:

*Welcome to AT*
:wav:


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------

